# Panasonic Factory A Victim to Falling Digital Camera Sales



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 1, 2015)

With sales of digital cameras, particularly point and shoot models, the Panasonic battery factory is closing (This was a factory they acquired from taking over Sanyo)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/08/27/us-panasonic-redundancies-idUSKCN0QW09D20150827


----------



## e17paul (Sep 1, 2015)

Does that mean the end of Eneloop? That was part of the Panasonic takeover of Sanyo.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 2, 2015)

e17paul said:


> Does that mean the end of Eneloop? That was part of the Panasonic takeover of Sanyo.



No, Eneloop is not Li-ON, they made in a different factory, and used for a lot more than cameras. 

This factory made Li-On batteries, and they are likely everywhere sold under 100 different brand names.

Sanyo was a leader in battery technology when Panasonic bought them, but like everything Panasonic, they seem to have lost sales. They blame it on Korean manufacturers, but where does the blame really lie? I don't pretend to know. I have a Panasonic Led LCD TV which has a IPS Panel and is great, but they likely lost a ton of $$ on it. They invested and continued to invest in Plasma wile the rest of the world went to LCD. This put them on the brink of going out of business. It comes from not believing the customer or understanding the market. It can happen to anyone, Canon included.


----------

